# Fail to start VM in VirtualBox



## SIFE (Oct 19, 2010)

When I start a VM I get this error:

```
Failed to open a session for the virtual machine CentOS.
The virtual machine 'CentOS' has terminated unexpectedly during startup because of signal 10.

Result Code: 
NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
Component: 
Machine
Interface: 
IMachine {6d9212cb-a5c0-48b7-bbc1-3fa2ba2ee6d2}
```
I try to rebuildworld, reinstall VirtualBox but nothing work.
I have FreeBSD 8.1 stable-amd64.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 20, 2010)

Are You member of vboxusers group?


----------



## SIFE (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 20, 2010)

Maybe it's 'STABLE' problem, I am using FreeBSD amd64 8.1-RELEASE/8.1-RELEASE-p1 with VirtualBox (and even used CentOS 5.5 under there) and everything works as advertised (on 2 separate computers).


----------



## jalla (Oct 20, 2010)

I had a similar problem that was caused by old version of vboxXXX.ko left in /boot/modules. The system insisted on loading vboxXXX.ko.old on reboot. I solved it by moving the *.old out of the way and run `kldxref /boot/modules`


----------



## SIFE (Oct 20, 2010)

Removing vboxXXX.ko from /boot/modules and install vboXXX modules from ports solved my problem.


```
kldunload vboxdrv
rm /boot/modules/vbox*
cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod && make install clean
kldload vboxdrv
```


----------

